
FSB demanded encryption keys to user data from Yandex - app4soft
https://www.rbc.ru/technology_and_media/04/06/2019/5cf50e139a79474f8ab5494b
======
ColinWright
Courtesy of Google Translate:

 _FSB demanded encryption keys for user correspondence from Yandex._

 _The FSB has requested the Yandex.Mail and Yandex.Disk encryption keys, but
the company refuses to send them: the keys can give access to passwords for
users of the entire Yandex ecosystem. For a similar failure, Telegram was
previously blocked._

 _Several months ago, the FSB sent a request to Yandex to provide keys for
decrypting data from users of the Yandex.Mail and Yandex.Disk services, told
RBC a source in the IT market and a source close to Yandex. Both interlocutors
of RBC claim that over the past time, Yandex has not provided keys to the
special service, although according to the law, no more than ten days are
given to this. Previously, due to the refusal to share keys in Russia, the
Telegram messenger was blocked by a court decision._

 _Why “Yandex” is not ready to transfer the keys and how it will turn out for
the company, RBC understood._

 _Why the FSB demanded keys from “Yandex”_

 _Yandex.Mail and Yandex.Disk are located in the register of information
dissemination organizers (ORIs), that is, Internet sites where users can
exchange messages. According to the so-called law of Spring, from July 20,
2016, the Center for Operational and Technical Events of the FSB may require
any service from the ORI registry to transmit to it “the information necessary
to decode received, transmitted, delivered and (or) processed electronic
messages of Internet users”._

 _The FSB did not respond to a request from RBC. In the case of Telegram,
which was blocked in April 2018, law enforcement agencies wanted to get the
keys to decipher the correspondence of users who were suspected of organizing
terrorist acts in the St. Petersburg metro. In turn, Telegram founder Pavel
Durov refused to transmit information, motivating it with privacy protection
and privacy policy._

~~~
app4soft
> _According to the so-called law of Spring,.._

Correct translation should be: _" According to the so-called Yarovaya
law,.."_[0]

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yarovaya_law](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yarovaya_law)

